# Problema Con Modem StarBrige



## devilroger (Sep 4, 2009)

Buenas a Todos... 

Mi problema es el siguiente:

*   Poseo un modem *Starbridge Lynx 220*, Conecto 2 Ordenadores, Uno Por el cable de Ethernet  ( PC : S.O: Vista Ultimate / Win Xp sp2, 2gb ram, Video 9500 ddr3, Mother msi Diamond.) y la otra mediante Usb ( S.O: Win xp sp2, 2gb ram, video 7200 256mb, Mother Foxcon).  Lo cierto es que cuando una de las Pc esta encendida el internet anda de lujo...  Pero cuando cualquiera de las 2 esta navegando y se enciende la otra... el modem pierde la conexion y es como si se reiniciara pero sin apagar sus luces... solo la DSL se apaga... Luego de esto.. el modem vuelve a sincronizar y las 2 tienen internet.. pero con algunos fallos.. (Repentinas caidas al cargar paginas )

*  Cabe destacar que si las 2 pc estan encendidas y con inter y se apaga alguna.. ocure los mismo.. el modem se cuelga y pasan unos 30seg para obtener la lus DSL fija... 

Esto es realmente molesto y he intentado buscar en google sobre este problema.. pero no he tenido suerte.. inclusive estoy pensando en comprar otro modem.. pero antes queria consultar con ustedes... a ver si alguno tiene la solucion....

Muchas gracias y disculpen si es la seccion equivocada.!   

Saludos


----------



## vientozonda (Sep 5, 2009)

Hola devilroger, me gustaría antes de opinar que especifiques si este problema lo tuviste siempre que conectaste 2 PCs o las 2 te funcionaban bien y de repente empezaron funcionar mal.
Porque de ser así puede que que el modem no soporte las 2 PC conectadas, quizas solo admite una por USB o Ethernet.
O también puede que si te funcionaba bien antes, la falla sea problema de software o configuración de tu S.O
Saludos cordiales!


----------



## devilroger (Sep 5, 2009)

Ah bueno.. los inconvenientes comenzaron cuando cambiamos una pc Vieja por una nueva.... la vieja usaba win 2k ... y la nueva solo usa Xp Sp2 ... antes no ocurria esa situacion.... 

Repito.. la pc que se coloco nueva utiliza el puerto USB debido a que la otra posee win vista ultimate y no reconoce el dispositivo como para instalarlo .... es por ello que usa ethernet que conecta directo..


----------



## vientozonda (Sep 5, 2009)

Bien entonces los problemas comenzaron con winxp ya que ni con win2k ni vista tuviste problemas.
¿El winxp que usas es el clásico con SP2 integrado o es alguno desatendido?
Te pregunto porque he tenido problemas en redes con los winxp ue, si es así trata de instalar el winxp "original" y le actuliazas los kB.... y si usas el que te digo instala el SP3 y los paquetes .NET v1 a la 3.5 y creería te resolverá el conflicto. suerte


----------



## devilroger (Sep 5, 2009)

Nop es clasico.. sin nada extra... ! solo sp2.. ejeje


----------



## vientozonda (Sep 5, 2009)

Perfecto! ese win funciona nuy bien, creo que solo le hace falta una actualizada, un explorer 8 que es muy bueno y los .NET...
Solo vas a necesitar bajar algunas cosas de ARES para poder instalar IE8...


----------



## devilroger (Sep 21, 2009)

Uhmm bueno... Hice lo que me sugeriste... instale xp sp3, los net.. y sigue el problema.... inclusive es solo con ese ordenador.. por que tengo un laptop y no ocurre nada... todo normal... sera algun tipo de configuracion de hadware? o algo asi? :S


----------

